# US Stimulus Money tentatively at $600



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

You could have more than 1 stimulus check. Here's how you may get 3 payments


The third stimulus check is just one of three ways you and your family could get direct payments from the government over the next year. Here's every way you benefit.




www.cnet.com


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey M.C.A.

I just read the both sides and congress agreed on a $600 stimulus check. I don't know when it would be mailed out. I guess it is a good decision on their part. It would help out a lot of people here that really needs the money.

art


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> You could have more than 1 stimulus check. Here's how you may get 3 payments
> 
> 
> The third stimulus check is just one of three ways you and your family could get direct payments from the government over the next year. Here's every way you benefit.
> ...


Basically this means the politicians got what they all wanted except US citizens. What a shocker!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

BusyBC57 said:


> Basically this means the politicians got what they all wanted except US citizens. What a shocker!


Yea I could have used that $1200 would have gone to a Piaggio Ape City white color if available and diesel but now I guess I'll just be happy with $600, is that for each person? the last stimulus check both I and my wife got the $1200 so $2400.


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> Yea I could have used that $1200 would have gone to a Piaggio Ape City white color if available and diesel but now I guess I'll just be happy with $600, is that for each person? the last stimulus check both I and my wife got the $1200 so $2400.
> 
> View attachment 98797


The $600 is for each person, so they basically cut it by 50%, how nice of them.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Those that have a spouse with an ITIN and filed a tax return as married filing jointly will get this stimulus and retroactively the previous stimulus. Only the SSAN holders will be eligible for the payment not the ITIN holder.

Chuck


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

$600 is what rich people think poor people think is a lot of money. My son has been laid off since March, $600 might pay half a month's rent...


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

So looks like Trump will veto the bill as $600 is too little and too much pork in the bill. He wants a minimum of $2000 each.

I'm sure if they cut out the pork (money for museums, money to add women to the Pakistani military, money for overseas economies, etc...) the cost will stay about the same.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Zep said:


> So looks like Trump will veto the bill as $600 is too little and too much pork in the bill. He wants a minimum of $2000 each.
> 
> I'm sure if they cut out the pork (money for museums, money to add women to the Pakistani military, money for overseas economies, etc...) the cost will stay about the same.


Actually he doesn't have to officially veto it. He has 10 days to sign/veto from when he receives the actual bill, which will probably be after 25 Dec(the 10 days do not include Sundays). So by not signing the bill is dead(pocket veto) on 3 Jan when the new Congress is sworn in.

Chuck










































9Sundays do not count toward the 10 days). The current Congress end on 3 Jan and if the bill is not signed by then it dead. The new Congress starts from scratch.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

bidrod said:


> Actually he doesn't have to officially veto it. He has 10 days to sign/veto from when he receives the actual bill, which will probably be after 25 Dec(the 10 days do not include Sundays). So by not signing the bill is dead(pocket veto) on 3 Jan when the new Congress is sworn in.
> 
> Chuck
> 
> ...


hey bidrod---I am neither party. I look at who will do the best things for us in the USA. Trump was trying to do everything he could for the American citizens. Yes, he thinks the lousy $600 stimulus check is a joke when we are sending all the other money to other countries. He wants this government to take care of us first.

art


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

It was my impression that the pork was not in the Covid Bill but was in the omnibus spending resolution and in the defense spending bills also sent to Trump.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Manitoba said:


> It was my impression that the pork was not in the Covid Bill but was in the omnibus spending resolution and in the defense spending bills also sent to Trump.


The Covid/Omnibus are one bill totaling $2.3T not two separate bills. Defense Bill is separate and has already been vetoed.

Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Good to see Trump support the Democrats at the last minute who were arguing for $2000 from fhe start.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Gary D said:


> Good to see Trump support the Democrats at the last minute who were arguing for $2000 from fhe start.


Any recipient that feels it is to much has the option to return the money voluntarily to the Treasury Dept. It appears that since you are not a US citizen you wouldn't get anything any way! By the way it is Pres.Trump not just Trump and he feels like many of us that $600 is pretty shabby.

Chuck


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Chuck----you are so right. President Trump does think the $600 is a kick in the hind end for the American people. Congress wants to give our money away to other countries and screw us.

art


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Good to see Trump support the Democrats at the last minute who were arguing for $2000 from fhe start.


Found the CNN viewer


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> Found the CNN viewer


I don't recall the exact news broadcaster, we don't get US news streams here. Anyway I believe it was Nancy Pelosi saying that if it was sent back that the Democrats would fully support it and it was the Republicans that had volted it down.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Gary D said:


> it was Nancy Pelosi


Of course it was.



> Pelosi is evil. She is only willing to accept a $900 billion stimulus now because she thinks she’s gotten the president she wanted. She intentionally refused to put food on people’s tables, to help pay their rent, to put money in their pockets and to ensure they received pandemic unemployment insurance, all because she thought it would hurt Trump. The Senate Democrats, in league with her, intentionally and continually blocked bare bones stimulus bills that didn’t have a cacophony of anything. They didn’t care that people were suffering without jobs because they’d lost them due to the government lock downs. They had to do their part to destroy Trump. And the MSM, including people like Manu Raju, went right along with it and kept their mouths shut. - WATCH: Nancy Pelosi SCOLDS reporter, admits she intentionally blocked the coronavirus stimulus


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Gary D said:


> I don't recall the exact news broadcaster, we don't get US news streams here. Anyway I believe it was Nancy Pelosi saying that if it was sent back that the Democrats would fully support it and it was the Republicans that had volted it down.


The Republicans voted it down because Pelosi only did half of what Pres Trump requested. The request was to up the stimulus to $2000 and get rid of the BS spending attached to the bill.

Chuck


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

That's 600 more than private Swedes get anyway 
Here the government spend money at trying to keep businesses alive to try to avoid lose jobs. I haven't followed it because my mind is in Phils 

((But my Swedish business don't get any, I don't employ anyone in Sweden anymore, closing it and work with my new in Phils instead. My Swedish business isn't in crisis anyway, it can't be because like 10 usd cost per year  although some income from my long time last customer here by that isn't finnished yet by Swedish "BIR" is so very slow  and waste my time by not agreeing I'm obviously right  at this part too. (But they agreed to a big part some years ago allready and paid back rather much to my client.) I haven't tried to get any new customers in Sweden since I decided to go for the Philippines.)


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Whelp so much for the $2000 stimulus money.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> Whelp so much for the $2000 stimulus money.


The stimulus maybe dead until a new Congress is formed on Jan 3rd. The new proposal might have passed the House if Pelosi had addressed the Pork issue, but she didn't.

Chuck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bidrod said:


> The stimulus maybe dead until a new Congress is formed on Jan 3rd. The new proposal might have passed the House if Pelosi had addressed the Pork issue, but she didn't.
> 
> Chuck


Good point Chuck and I thought of that but, I also want Section 230 repealed and that pork barrel at this time... way crazy. 

The money would help us, I could finally get a new quality mini vehicle 'rickshaw' without the worry of monthly payments. I didn't want to drive here anymore but now that public transportation has been basically destroyed and I've lost all trust in how the government controls transportation by severely locking it down that I'm willing to drive again and own a much lower costing vehicle because the trike drivers have really taken advantage of us with ridiculous fees, there's no jeeps no buses in our area and i'm burned out of those horribly engineered trikes.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Pres Trump has signed the bill! Still requesting Congress increase to $2000 by enacting another bill. Will send a redlining list to Congress that they limit/delete spending items from the original bill, he will invoke the 1974 Impoundment Control Act.

Chuck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I haven't been checking my bank account balance until today, but I had already received my Stimulus money $1200 on Dec 31.


----------



## pinecrest (Dec 19, 2020)

Stimulus is good, UBI even better. For individual US citizens, more stimulus is good. I've never received the previous stimulus despite qualifying for it...the IRS website says check was sent but I never received it in the mail. 

On the other hand, long term, I am a bit worried about the Fed running a "printing machine." The USD is likely to continuing devaluing. If there were a 2nd layer token credit system for stimulus or UBI, that consumers can use for direct electronic or digital payments without dipping into USD reserves, then perhaps USD can preserve value.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

pinecrest said:


> Long term, I am a bit worried about the Fed running a "printing machine." The USD is likely to continuing devaluing.


 Something odd is happening. *US dollar value compared to Swedish krona has FELL DOWN 26 percent!!!* since around covid started of some reason. I don't know what, because we Swedes believe Swedish krona to be WEAK because Sweden have some EXTRA costs compared to e g USA by the Swedish social security system is crazy generous in some parts to immigrants/refugies, who are unproportortional a lot more compared to amount oif citizens.
(For instance old such, who arrived at retire age, so they have never paid any retirement fee during their work years, they get *same *retirement payout as I who has paid the fee all the time!!!) 
And Swedish health care is close to FREE for all people living here, new arrivers too, and it realy struggle because of covid. It has extra huge costs paid by the government through taxes, but the taxes *aren't* raised. 
And some types of businesses realy struggle or go bankrupcy here too because of covid.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Something odd is happening. *US dollar value compared to Swedish krona has FELL DOWN 26 percent!!!* since around covid started of some reason. I don't know what, because we Swedes believe Swedish krona to be WEAK because Sweden have some EXTRA costs compared to e g USA by the Swedish social security system is crazy generous in some parts to immigrants/refugies, who are unproportortional a lot more compared to amount oif citizens.
> (For instance old such, who arrived at retire age, so they have never paid any retirement fee during their work years, they get *same *retirement payout as I who has paid the fee all the time!!!)
> And Swedish health care is close to FREE for all people living here, new arrivers too, and it realy struggle because of covid. It has extra huge costs paid by the government through taxes, but the taxes *aren't* raised.
> And some types of businesses realy struggle or go bankrupcy here too because of covid.


I've been watching the dollar slowly slip down since last year and I hope it doesn't' get as bad as Previous Administration where it was in the lower 40's but it'll probably happen.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> I've been watching the dollar slowly slip down since last year and I hope it doesn't' get as bad as Previous Administration where it was in the lower 40's but it'll probably happen.


All countries are printing money for all they are worth so apart from a bit a joggling I don't think there will be big changes, price inflation will be the big killer.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> I've been watching the dollar slowly slip down since last year and I hope it doesn't' get as bad as Previous Administration where it was in the lower 40's but it'll probably happen.


 Do you mean compared to pesos?

If I have understood correct Phils have during long time aimed at staying around 50 pesos per USD but it was a biger difference a while earlier year.

Compared to Swedish klrona pesos and dollars have droped *similar *during 2020.
Trends of both of them seem to continue steep downhill.

Source: I look here


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Do you mean compared to pesos?
> 
> If I have understood correct Phils have during long time aimed at staying around 50 pesos per USD but it was a biger difference a while earlier year.
> 
> ...


Good point and where ever the dollar is the prices of the food go up or down to match it so I guess Inflation but some item prices remain high.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Good point and where ever the dollar is the prices of the food go up or down to match it so I guess Inflation but some item prices remain high.


 If Phil govenment follow 50 pesos per US dollar, American expats recieving money from USA will get a stable amount of pesos, while it can be both up and down much for e g Swedes. 

((I hope it continue me getring more and more pesos for my money until I have purchased the businesses. The transfer of the biger money is postponed a months or so by some things aren't checked yet by seller has some problem finding some documents. After that it's ok the currency value change in opposite direction


----------

